# 2002 Spec V



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

I finally joined the import scene. 

2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V

All Stock
180 hp
6 speed
17" Alloys
black housing headlights
racing interior 







































Me and my BF's '92 Honda Accord with steelies


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

my god that Accord is hidious  that back bumber is *HUGE*


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Its a good start. So who's car is faster?


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Its a good start. So who's car is faster?



My car is a lot faster. he's only got 145hp power with and exhaust and CAI. i've got 180 stock. 

He plans on putting in an h22a engine from a prelude so at the end of the summer he'll be faster than me with about 200 hp. 


but thats alright because my back bumper isn't huge


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao............
So what are you planning to do to it next? Or are you just going to let him beat you with the new motor?
I bet hes jelouse, huh.


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

I know he's jealous why wouldn't he be. But i can't get him to admit it. lol

I have a warranty on it for the next 5 years so i'm probably gonna go all show. You can't really tell from the pics but the paint job isn't the greatest. if the car wasn't so much fun to drive i would be pissed because its all scratched and stuff. 

i'm figuring by next winter new rims, and hopefully a paint job for next christmas. i'm thinking of going pink. I would love to put it on bags with red neons. but thats still a dream at this point. I will be putting a alarm system on it since it doens't have one

In a few weeks when it warms up i'm gonna paint the calibers red. any suggestion on how to do it or what paint. 

If i do any engine mods it will probably just be intake and an exhaust. i'm not really sure what else i could do.

oh and his car might be faster than mine but my motorcycle will smoke him any day of the week


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

And he never will admitt it. Does he ever ask to drive it?
Hmmmmm pink, that would really be different.......
You should at least get an intake, and exauhst.


----------



## the lost girl (Feb 18, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> And he never will admitt it. Does he ever ask to drive it?
> Hmmmmm pink, that would really be different.......
> You should at least get an intake, and exauhst.



Are you kidding he made me let him drive it on the test drive. 
I don't mind though he taught me how to drive stick on his car so i can't complain. 

He's the one who got me into the import scene. I use to love mustangs lol


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice Spec V. Looks real good. 
Even with an H22 swap, you'll still be able to take him.
He'll be a lot closer, but you'll still have the edge.
Add a CAI and a header and watch the rivalry really get fun.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the lost girl said:


> He plans on putting in an h22a engine from a prelude so at the end of the summer he'll be faster than me with about 200 hp.


amount of people who SAY they are getting that swap-10,000.....amount of people who actually DO the swap-10


----------



## Duckgirl8424 (Mar 6, 2004)

sweet spec-v. im looking into getting one soon. right now i have a 98 200sx


----------

